# Coastal Seed Company



## Green_Skunk (Aug 4, 2017)

Anyone worked with these seeds yet? I'm interested in Puck Yeah (The Puck X NL1) 

If you want some info around this breeder I suggest listening to the latest Pot Cast with Bob Hemphill.

Seems like a really chill guy and likes those indica's


----------



## Abiqua (Aug 4, 2017)

Puna budder cookies sounds good...and he mentioned Molakai Frost as well....Hazeman is running some Molokai x BubbaK right now....

Bam is interviewed by Jodry too...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I just ordered a pack of the Puck Yeah. Also really interested n this version. I had this stuff back in the 90s, crossed with Nevills 88 LTD Release NL5/Haze, and Ive not smoked anything that beats it yet. I lost mine. Mine also had RKS in the mix.

I originally got the PNW HP x NL1 x NL1 from Nevil in the 80s. Really high end Hash flavor, and big lung expansion. Same for the NL5/Hz/NL1/HP/RKS cross. Pure Hash Lung Buster. Reekes in veg.

Ive got the old 88 Nevils NL5/Haze genetics, and plan on breeding the male NL5/Hz with a nice PNW/HP x NL1 Female.

Also plan on breeding the NL5/Hz with Hazeman 88 G13/HP. That was my 1st intent, until I just found these. But the PNW/HP/NL1 on its own is killer, but would like to keep the taste, and add to the yield with the NL5/Hz.

I also plan on buying the Bodhi NL1 x 88 G13/HP. I was going to buy 2 packs of these today, until I found the Coastal NL1/HP.


----------



## Abiqua (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone run any of their NL1 hybrids? Got a pack of Black Lights on deck. Haven't seen anyone grow these yet.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 8, 2018)

I’m waiting until I can collect pollen so I can F2 them. Probably going to be a while. I scored some black lights, puck yeah, and fouroroa borealis.

Can’t wait to see the results. Good luck on your grows


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 8, 2018)

Very interested in Puck Yeah too! Black Lights will be going in the dirt in a couple weeks.

If anyone has some pics, please post them. Been looking all over.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jan 8, 2018)

Abiqua said:


> Puna budder cookies sounds good...and he mentioned Molakai Frost as well....Hazeman is running some Molokai x BubbaK right now....
> 
> Bam is interviewed by Jodry too...


I smoked Puna Butter Cookies grown by Kiona in Wa. Its was a colorful sativa bud, dense like cookies and foxtailed like a Hawaiian sativa. Tasty smoke but not the tastiest, very smooth. A cool expansive high almost trippy and it lasted at least 2 and a half hours on 1 bowl between 3 1/2 smokers.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 11, 2018)

Just grabbed packs of Black Lights - (Black Domina x NL#1) and TKM10 - (Triangle Kush x M10). Can't wait to run these!


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 16, 2018)

Where did you get those???

Only places I know vending Coastal is SHN and James Bean and no M10 hybrids on there.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 16, 2018)

GreatLakesGenetics also carries Coastal. 
They are sold out, but do carry TKM10
GLG does have a Triangle Hybrid.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks jimi, had to go for the puck yeah. I know you understand why.


----------



## Erector (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey Mikey and jimi, seedsherenow just restocked all the coastal stuff and added puck yeah , chem 101, and tkm10 . I'm just about to place an order now


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 19, 2018)

I grabbed a couple packs of the Burmese IBL and the romulan x nl 1

Anybody know anything about the Burmese?

What about High Biscus?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 31, 2018)

Popped some coastal last night to take advantage of the lunar activity. Haven't seen much about either of these new drops, so I'll lb documenting it here.

Burmese IBL - 5 seeds
UFO (Romulan x NL1) - 4 seeds 


Will post once I have something interesting....


----------



## Veritas et Sapientia (Mar 3, 2018)

SHN has a sale price on Coastal Seeds right now. 

Anyone know the terpene profile, or smell on the Puck Yeah?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 3, 2018)

REEKS, of Pine/Skunk.


----------



## Veritas et Sapientia (Mar 3, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> REEKS, of Pine/Skunk.


That's exactly what I'm looking for! I'm a get me 2 packs!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 3, 2018)

If you want REEK, also look into the DOMINION SKUNK.. Granny Skunk, and Sis Skunk ALL of these also REEK, and have the Puck cut.

Puck is also known as SKELLY cut. Same plant.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Puck Yeah, Great stuff, and must have genetics.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 3, 2018)

I think Duke will find the RKS first or coastal as I think the funk is afghan based x (a sativa/indica) or vice versa. they should collab. search those old stinky indicas. (I scored tons of Coastal NL crosses, but waiting for Duke to bring the RKS). Looks like he's working lines to find that RKS and has some stunky afghans to sthat sssc skunk #1 male


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Popped some coastal last night to take advantage of the lunar activity. Haven't seen much about either of these new drops, so I'll lb documenting it here.
> 
> Burmese IBL - 5 seeds
> UFO (Romulan x NL1) - 4 seeds
> ...


From what I read the burmese is from bodhi worked by kagyu to an IBL. indica dominant heirloom with awesome terps - per mrbobhemphill. I have some too . go to instagram and check the full plant shot. looks super worked line


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 4, 2018)

Popped some Coastal Haze last night for shits and giggles....should have UFO / Burmese IBL and Coastal Haze on the next rotation. 

Was only able to find that early bud shot of the Burmese on IBL. If you can link to the full plant shot and or where you saw it came from Bodhi, id love to peep that @rollinfunk


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 4, 2018)

Can't remember where I read about bodhi. The plant shot is from instagram. #coastalseeds.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 4, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Can't remember where I read about bodhi. The plant shot is from instagram. #coastalseeds.


You are the man. That looks gorgeous. Also of the five I popped, they are all super uniform. Very exciting. I didn't go far back enough in the feed. Appreciate it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 4, 2018)

No prob...let us know about the coastal genetics.


----------



## Swamp Thing (May 10, 2018)

I’ve got a 88g13/hp x NL#1 I’ve yet to pop

Stoked on em tho!


----------



## LuckyLefty112 (Jun 17, 2018)

So I just picked up 
88G13HP x NL1
Romulus x NL1
Dumaster x NL1


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 17, 2018)

I gave a buddy 3 packs of the Puck Yeah to run outside for F2s. I want all of these I can get. These are really small mostly 1 cola plants with really sparse side branching. Killer for Breeding/Resin/Terpene Factory.

I also ordered 2 packs Black Lights, and 2 packs of the UK Cheese x NL1.

GLG still has 6 packs of the UK Cheese/NL1 left, Romulan/NL1, and a couple others.

There should be some done grows here??

UPDATES ??

There are many photos ect, of the Black Lights, UK Cheese/NL1, Puck Yeah, and others on Instagram/Coastal.


----------



## LuckyLefty112 (Jun 17, 2018)

JIMI I got em within the last 4 days....soon as possible I'll have info up


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have 4 Puck Yeah females just starting flower. They are all extremely vigorous with great side branching. Biggest and fastest growing of all I'm running. Had to defoliate heavily just so all my others could catch up.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jun 20, 2018)

Also 3 Black Lights females done and hanging. Same deal, all vigorous and good yielding with dense fruity funky buds. One a little less fruity with hashy notes.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 20, 2018)

I got 2 orders of Black Lights on the way, and also 2 orders of the UK Cheese x NL1. Plan on F2ing all of them. Will also F2 all of the Puck Yeah. I aint letting these genes get away.

I wish I lived in Cali, as these are still available from Equilibrium Genetics. They don't send out of state.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jul 1, 2018)

Just snagged a couple packs of Bob Hemphill’s line with Equilibrium...TK M10 & Black Lights...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 1, 2018)

CalmAnSense said:


> Just snagged a couple packs of Bob Hemphill’s line with Equilibrium...TK M10 & Black Lights...
> 
> View attachment 4158897


There’s a place near me selling them, but I don’t really understand why they’re being sold in 6 packs.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 2, 2018)

Currently vegging a couple coastal ladies

UFO
 

Burmese IBL
 

Also have a costal haze male and Burmese IBL male. Definitely going to collect pollen. Not sure if I'll make a small batch this run or not. 

I'll update once we get to flowering.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Currently vegging a couple coastal ladies
> 
> UFO
> View attachment 4159267
> ...


Very interested in the progress of this, Jp.


----------



## Forte (Jul 25, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got 2 orders of Black Lights on the way, and also 2 orders of the UK Cheese x NL1. Plan on F2ing all of them. Will also F2 all of the Puck Yeah. I aint letting these genes get away.
> 
> I wish I lived in Cali, as these are still available from Equilibrium Genetics. They don't send out of state.


I live in CA and he won't even ship to me. The dispensaries that carry some of the seeds want $77 for 6 seeds.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 26, 2018)

If I only knew whats so special about all these strains?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Aug 9, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Can't remember where I read about bodhi. The plant shot is from instagram. #coastalseeds.


i noticed a valid comment as to it's leaf expression not looking like pure burmese land race. so before folks go off i decided to post an old thread https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=282415 start with post #7 and read the last two posts.
at the end of the day you still have legit indica's that smoke closer to a sativa. they just don't get talked about much in the last 15/20 yrs especially with all the strain boom since then.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a UFO and Burmese IBL about 14 days past flip. Both are starting to flower and looking good. 

Will post pictures later this week when I get a chance to sounds some timev with the ladies.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> There’s a place near me selling them, but I don’t really understand why they’re being sold in 6 packs.


I opened the TK-M10 6 pack to pull a couple for germing, and it’s actually got 12 solid looking seeds in it. I checked the Black Lights pack, and that’s got 11. Nice surprise!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 19, 2018)

CalmAnSense said:


> View attachment 4183595
> 
> I opened the TK-M10 6 pack to pull a couple for germing, and it’s actually got 12 solid looking seeds in it. I checked the Black Lights pack, and that’s got 11. Nice surprise!


Oh shit. Good to know. That’s a way better deal than advertised. I might need to make a trip down to pick some up.


----------



## terpnasty (Aug 20, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I think Duke will find the RKS first or coastal as I think the funk is afghan based x (a sativa/indica) or vice versa. they should collab. search those old stinky indicas. (I scored tons of Coastal NL crosses, but waiting for Duke to bring the RKS). Looks like he's working lines to find that RKS and has some stunky afghans to sthat sssc skunk #1 male


Costal has the Fairfax 4way clone from the 90's. That stuff was legendary for many years and till this day the stinkiest/skunkiest strain I ever smelled in my life. One little bud would stink up a house in secs and linger for hours. Even 20 years later I've yet to smell anything as funky as that stuff. Skunk terps seem to be the rarest of all. Only a select few will be able to bring it the masses and Duke is the man I believe to be the one who will pull it off. Hearing him say it's coming soon really makes me super excited. Ethos did a presale not long ago on a strain (forgot the name) that he states 1 out of 5 (cant remember exact) will have a skunk pheno.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 20, 2018)

UFO Day 24 



Burmese IBL day 24


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Aug 21, 2018)

Today I order my final pack for my collection, Time to put the Cherry on Top which will be Coastal - Panama Red


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 28, 2018)

I’m dying to get the Equilibrium/Mr. Bob NL5xNL1 but I can’t find a vendor that ships..


----------



## kona gold (Aug 28, 2018)

OtisCampbell said:


> I’m dying to get the Equilibrium/Mr. Bob NL5xNL1 but I can’t find a vendor that ships..


Where do they have those seeds at?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Where do they have those seeds at?


I'm not sure where exactly in California but probably at several locations... I wish I had a contact in the fine state...


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 8, 2018)

Was kinda a bummer to see that Bob didn't use the 89 NL5 noof cut with the NL1. I wanted it until I found out he used a female from a Bodhi pack.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Swami Organic Seeds is going to have the 1984 clone only NL5 x 1988 Nevils NL5/Hz seeds very soon.

No crosses in this NL5, and is the Original NL5 that was taken to Holland, and was hybridized. The photos I saw had the biggest leaves Ive ever seen for the size of the plant.

Original NL5 is from what I understand an Indonesian strain, not Thai, or anything else that's been claimed.
All of it that is Hybridized, and CALLED NL5 is Wrongly Named.
REAL NL5 is clone only.

The Nature Farm Genetics is going to have the 89 NOOF Cut x Sk18 very soon. They are being refrigerated/hardened right now is what I understand.

Coastal just dropped some beans at SHN but no NL5/NL1.
Nature Farm also supplied Coastal with the 95 Black Domina cut for the Black Lights, and also supplied the same cut to the guy that won the 2017 Humboldt cup. 
Nature Farm also gave Coastal the 79 Romulan cut.
I believe Swami, Coastal, Nature Farm are combining some their old genetics.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami Organic Seeds is going to have the 1984 clone only NL5 x 1988 Nevils NL5/Hz seeds very soon.
> 
> No crosses in this NL5, and is the Original NL5 that was taken to Holland, and was hybridized. The photos I saw had the biggest leaves Ive ever seen for the size of the plant.
> 
> ...


I hate to tell you this but there's thousands of cuts of northern lights #5 , they sell it in clubs around here, it's one of the oldest strains and has been heavily traded for many years. It was one of the first strains i grew . I'm not saying this guy doesn't have a great cut but it's not a rare plant and neither is nevilles haze, mr nice seeds and greenhouse seeds both use that cut so does rare dankness .


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hard to tell me a lot considering Ive been growing wed since 1972, and smoking since 1967. Ive been through a lot of weed, and Im also from East Ky where we grow about as much weed as any state around.

Only 10% of NH is worth keeping from my experience with it.

All I said was that anything that came from seeds, is NOT NL5.

Also Ive found many of the clubs also misname this cut, and is actually a cut from Old Sensi Seeds Stock, and is not original 1984 NL5. NOOF is also a Hybrid and is not pure.

Mr Nice IMHO has gone way downhill over the years, and a lot of their stuff is NOT the same as it was originally.
Same for Sensi, Serious Seeds, Dutch Passion are but shadows of their old selfs. I used to be a mod at Serious when Claude first open the site in 2007, but I got busted by the feds, and went back to federal prison.

IMHO Greenhouse Seeds SUCKS, and I would never buy anything from them. Have used their gear, and not a keeper to be found.

I also don't do Fem Seeds either Ive never found in over 20 strains tried that the Fems were never on par with the originals, and often times the Recessives come out, and is nothing like the original. This happened to Dutch Passion Blue Moonshine. The Fems were 0 like the originals.

I had all the old 80s, and 90s genetics from Nevil, Super Sativa Seed Club, Cultivators Choice, Flying Dutchmen, Sensi, Serious, and NONE of the 1s left are half as good as the used to be, especially considering almost every plant back then was a powerful plant, and now days most of it IMHO is junk.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Hard to tell me a lot considering Ive been growing wed since 1972, and smoking since 1967. Ive been through a lot of weed, and Im also from East Ky where we grow about as much weed as any state around.
> 
> Only 10% of NH is worth keeping from my experience with it.
> 
> ...


All weed comes from seeds you trippin


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

NL5 doesn't come in seeds form. WRONG.
NL5 is CLONE ONLY.
Anything labeled NL5 from seeds is a Hybrid.
You Trippin.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> NL5 doesn't come in seeds form. WRONG.
> NL5 is CLONE ONLY.
> Anything labeled NL5 from seeds is a Hybrid.


let me tell you a story about that clone, one day some guy popped a seed, he thought it was good so he kept it. All plants come from a seed, NL5 is a very common clone out here in colorado they sell them at many clubs and you can find it in seed form as it's been stablized and crossed hundreds or thousands of times, when a strain is as old and desired as Northern Lights it's pretty easy to find in either seed form or clone.

That's like saying sour diesel or blue dream is a rare clone only, those clones are a dime a dozen. Go to your local club and ask about those strains i'm sure they can get you a clone

By the way here's a link to the seed form of NL5, it's been self crossed for over 25 years

https://www.seedsupreme.com/northern-lights-5-feminized-seeds.html

"Here is the plant to grow for the first time grower. *This state of the art hybrid is the result of over 25 years of selected inbreeding.* We have bred vigorous growth, high yield, and a superb high. A must for growers who prefer short bushy plants. The buds have an extremely frosted, resinous appearance, and the yield is very good."


That's just one of MANY companies that do backcrosses of NL5 it's a very common strain it was one of the most desired strains for over 20 years.....


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Its still a hybrid. I don't consider Outcrossing, and then backcrossing the same shit, and nobody else that knows genetics believes that either, unless theyre just trying to sell seeds.

NL5 is not available from seeds, and most all of it from seed is Afghan Dominant, when real NL5 is Sativa/Indonesian.

Think what you want.

Original NL5 is Clone Only. You can argue with yourself.

20 years?? Where have you been?? Weve had NL5 Hybrids for almost 30 years. Since at least 1986 weve had NL5 hybrid from SSSC, and Nevil. SSSC called it Basic 5 in the 1985 catalog.

Weve/buddies have been running the SSSC Basic 5, and the Sk1 x Basic 5 for over 30 years alone.
Been around way longer than 20 years. Basic 5 is also a Hybrid, and is visually nothing like the 84 clone. Though it is good shit.

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Basic_Nr5/Super_Sativa_Seed_Club/


https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Skunk_1_Basic_5_Hybrid/Super_Sativa_Seed_Club/


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Its still a hybrid. I don't consider Outcrossing, and then backcrossing the same shit, and nobody else that knows genetics believes that either, unless theyre just trying to sell seeds.
> 
> NL5 is not available from seeds, and most all of it from seed is Afghan Dominant, when real NL5 is Sativa/Indonesian.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, it's still a very common clone, it was one of the first strains i grew from clone and many breeders have access to it, shit i have access to clones of NL5 anyone in a legal state can find clones of NL5.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

And a lot of it is mislabeled, and is Sensi Seeds old 90s stock. Also not saying it aint killer, because it is. But a lot of it is mislabeled.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> And a lot of it is mislabeled, and is Sensi Seeds old 90s stock. Also not saying it aint killer, because it is. But a lot of it is mislabeled.


So you're saying Neville got a clone of NL#5 and not seeds? Is the story floating around about NL true? NL#1-4 were pure NL with #1 being most indica pheno and #4 being most sativa. NL#5-9 were hybrids. I can't remember...maybe it was NL#1 x different sativas. I think it's posted on this forum?

First "kind bud" I smoked in 96 was supposedly NL. Most NL I've had always tasted piney. I plan to run through a bunch of my NL stuff and make some crosses.
I have 2 packs of Black Lights
1 pack of bodhi's triad ((BCSC NL #5 x Ortega ((NL #5 x (NL #5 x NL #2))
1 pack of bodhi NL#5 open pollination
Bag seed from MI - I wasn't told the name, but it tastes like straight pine. Reminds me of what I got in the 90s. They're def running it from clone as I get the same stuff every time I visit.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Nevil got the 84 Clone that was brought over from Pacific North West to Holland. Same for the Sk1, Afghan#1, NL1, NL2.

Lower the #, the more Pure Indica. Yes. Original NL5 is Sativa dominant.

YES That is the case, and was hybridized into seed form by SSSC, and called Basic 5 and was available in seed form, and Nevil also acquired all, or most of the SSSC gear. NL5 hybrid was originally called Basic 5 from SSSC, and was hybridized. Nevil had both the Hybrid, and the Original Clone.

Nevil got a lot of stuff from Skunkman, and we wont go into where he got if t from, as that's a whole other argument.

But Nevil, and many others then had access to all of the original stuff, and hybrids, and most all of it was briught from Pacific Northwest.

If you've ever heard of the 1989 Skelly Hash Plant?? Also known as PUCK, of which the PUCK YEAH is Related???
89 Skelly/PUCK is Mom to Puck Yeah. Skelly x NL1. Weve got 5 going right now, and they are beautiful, and smell like Honeysuckle, and Hash. Wont be done for another month.

Nevil also had the original early 80s Clone Only PNW Hash Plant, which is also still alive.

But he bred that to the NL1, and picked a Male, and then Backcrossed the male back into the clone only mom, and called that cross Hashplant.

He also had the straight up early 80s PNW HP x NL1/F1, with No Backcross.

But yeah, Nevil had access to all of the original stuff. All of it, and a lot of it is still alive in PNW.

Duke Diamond VA also has some killer Skelly/SSSC Sk1 Male crosses.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Nevil got the 84 Clone that was brought over from Pacific North West to Holland. Same for the Sk1, Afghan#1, NL1, NL2.
> 
> Lower the #, the more Pure Indica. Yes. Original NL5 is Sativa dominant.
> 
> ...


awesome, i bet the puck yeah is gonna put your ass down. let us know how it goes. seems we have similar taste. I also have puck yeah, ufo, fourora borealis, and burmese from coastal. waiting until I don't suck at growing to pop those. my buddy used to get that fairfax 4-way back in the 90s as I lived in VA for 20 years.. I used to get some RKS back when I lived in VA mountains back in the late 90s early 2000s. I still want to figure out what that was but the guy that had it moved to RI. I never really knew him well and he was pretty paranoid about things...They were all super sketched to grow the rks b/c of the smell. I know they were growing it on a farm around roanoke a few times...Hopefully duke can find the old rks smell that I remember. I"m waiting as I have too much to run as it is. glad to hear all this stuff is still alive


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I hate to tell you this but there's thousands of cuts of northern lights #5 , they sell it in clubs around here, it's one of the oldest strains and has been heavily traded for many years. It was one of the first strains i grew . I'm not saying this guy doesn't have a great cut but it's not a rare plant and neither is nevilles haze, mr nice seeds and greenhouse seeds both use that cut so does rare dankness .


Rare Dankness uses Nevilles Wreck for most of their Sativa crosses. Arcata Trainwreck x Neville’s Haze. Which does have it in it.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Swami still retains the genetics from Nevils Original 1988 Ltd Release NL5/Hz, and are for sale. Expect huge production, and 80-100+ days flowering times. They are at F5.
Also has several crosses using the Male.

I expect all that stuff from Coastal to be fire. Ive got a couple other crosses I haven't popped. Black Lights, Romulan ( UFO ) Im. Or my buddy will F2 all of these next year.
We F2d 3 of the 5 Pucks, and kept 2 non seeded. The HOG has turned out much better than we thought it would, and smells killer, not to mention a huge central cola, with decent side branching. Not as good as the Blue Orca/RKS though. Those are the best we have structure wise. I see very little beating this 1 structurally.

We also F2d 3 of the NDNGuy 88 G13 x Hashplant, and also crossed a G13 HP x Puck Yeah Male.Puck got way bigger than I thought it would. These can go 6-7 feet tall if started early, and given a lot of light, and soil. WAY Bigger than I thought. Also better side branching than I imagined.

We also crossed C99 with Puck Male.
SSH with Puck
BO/RKS x Puck
We used the Puck Male in almost everything it was so nice.

Im not far from the VA Mountains. Im in Ky. Extreme East Ky.
1 buddy also has the Dominion Granny Skunk Vegging, and will be flipped in a month or less.

I gave another buddy the Dominion Local Skunk, and also a couple packs of Nature farm Gear. Sk18, and NL5 x Sk18. Don't know which of those 2 he has started, but Local for sure, unsure about the other.

Other buddy will probably start a pack of the Nature farm Sk18 BX when they become available, and I buy them, and give them to him. I buy all the seeds, and 1 guy gives me all of it for a good price, ( He Doesn't Smoke anymore ) and the other buddy keeps half, and gives me the rest for the same price as buddy #1. This buddy turns all of his into Bubble Hash.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice. Good luck on your grows. I would like to F2 everything I have myself too. I plan on keeping some pollen on my current grow. I have a funny KY herb smoking story. I went to a cousins wedding back in 95-96ish. I was in 9 or 10th grade. My older brother was getting us beers at the wedding and we were drinking in the bathroom stalls some of the time so we wouldn't get cut-off. He saw how drunk I was so we had to go stealth mode. My other cousin (bride's sister), has some "hydro" ky herb. she rolled the smallest pinner and said, don't smoke a lot. I hit it a few times and nothing.. hit it a lot at the end of the J... It creeped about 20 minutes later and then I was puking in the bathroom. I was spinning drunk but bc of that dank. I slept in the bathroom for a while until my mom knocked on the hotel door. You could smell it from the floor below (where i was staying). my parents were not happy as they never puffed. Top 5 herb i've ever smoked


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami still retains the genetics from Nevils Original 1988 Ltd Release NL5/Hz, and are for sale. Expect huge production, and 80-100+ days flowering times. They are at F5.
> Also has several crosses using the Male.
> 
> I expect all that stuff from Coastal to be fire. Ive got a couple other crosses I haven't popped. Black Lights, Romulan ( UFO ) Im. Or my buddy will F2 all of these next year.
> ...


You and I just live like 30 minutes from each other.C.B.M


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 9, 2018)

You know where Ashland is????


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> You know where Ashland is????


YES.I go there every week.Have friend there.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> You know where Ashland is????


Ashland is 30 minutes from my farm.I also would almost bet you know me.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 9, 2018)

I don't know. Most of my friends are gone, or dead. If you know me, you know I did time with the feds from 1997-2009 for 1000+ clone cultivation. What they say is still the biggest indoor bust in east ky.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I don't know. Most of my friends are gone, or dead. If you know me, you know I did time with the feds from 1997-2009 for 1000+ clone cultivation. What they say is still the biggest indoor bust in east ky.


Most my friends are dead also.I also was the biggest bust in out door growing befor they named some people cornbread mafia.lol


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I don't know. Most of my friends are gone, or dead. If you know me, you know I did time with the feds from 1997-2009 for 1000+ clone cultivation. What they say is still the biggest indoor bust in east ky.


It is a shame for any person to go to jail over pot.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

HOW much you get a pound in Ashland for grade a weed?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 9, 2018)

$2800


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

That is beater them me.i get 22 for outdoor.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

going to grow some indoor this winter.
for the first time.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> $2800


need any good outdoor in a few weeks?if so we could met and talk


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> You know where Ashland is????


Send me a pm some time and we can talk in private.And NO IAM NO LAW OF ANY KIND.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Wife would kill me. Cant do that.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Wife would kill me. Cant do that.


smart lady


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Wife would kill me. Cant do that.


well happy growing to you any way.Grayson lake ring a bell?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Yep. I spent a year in Federal Lockup in Grayson jail in 2007.


----------



## avk210 (Sep 21, 2018)

Whats up all, 
I recently learned of coastal and am super stoked for the old school indicas, exactly what I have been looking for. picked up a pack of their g13hpxnl and 4wayxnl. And found puck yeah in stock at glg so thats on the way along with their romulan x nl. I popped 6 and 6 of the above mentioned all of the g13hpxnl sprouted and only 1 of the 4way. Antone have similar issues? I sprout in root riot in a dome with a heat mat. Kinda bummed


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't know. Ive not tried that 1, but all the others Ive done have had a good germ rate.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Sep 29, 2018)

100% germ rates on the Black Lights and Puck Yeah. Black Lights was good. Puck Yeah was GREAT! Find a puck leaner and you'll find your keeper. Yield, effect, stink, flavor... that line has it all. 4 females, all keepers but I kept the stinkiest puck pheno and hit her with a similar male to look thru the F2's.


----------



## avk210 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for reply.
I recently popped a few pucks and a few of the Ufo, do to plant count I couldnt drop the whole pack but 100% germ rate on both. Maybe the four were older, shit happens. How would I go about identifying the puck leaner? My plan is to f2 and also have a nice neroli 91 I wanta hit with the puck. Thanks to jimi for his posts, sending me down the skelly rabbit hole


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 22, 2018)

Is Coastal's Dumpster the same as the famed Ohio cut?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yes Coastals Dumpster is the Ohio.

The Nature Farm Genetics also has the Dumpster crossed with Sk18. Coastal got the Dumpster from TNF.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> UFO Day 24
> 
> View attachment 4184170
> 
> ...


I would love to know how these came out. Particularly the burmese. How long did you take them?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 20, 2018)

GLG will have a drop of his newest gear.Hope to have up for black friday but it depends on when we get our package.
*Buy any 2 packs and get a free 10 pack of your choice from the Coastal freebie list. 
Freebies 10 packs*

*Fourora Borealis (4 Way x NL1)
Dumpster (Dumpster x NL1)
UK Cheese x NL1

New strains coming and there price.*

*
BSHW $300- 13 seeds 
Kali Mist Burmese $200.00 13 seeds
Smugglers Choice Burmese $200.00 13 seeds
Yeshe18 (Red Lebanese x Panama Red x Burmese) $200.00 13 seeds*


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 20, 2018)

I thought that the Coastal crew had split up? Is that new gear or restocks?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 20, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I thought that the Coastal crew had split up? Is that new gear or restocks?


Coastal seeds did split up. However Kagyu2 is still making new gear under the coastal Name.
These are new crosses and there is lots of info on IG.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yep, Coastal is still around. I wish they would release the NL1 x NL5. Hemphill has it. I myself will buy all I can of the NL1 Hybrids, and the Skelly/Sk1 hybrids from Dominion.

I think the Coastal, and Dominion will make some killer hybrids.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Nov 20, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep, Coastal is still around. I wish they would release the NL1 x NL5. Hemphill has it. I myself will buy all I can of the NL1 Hybrids, and the Skelly/Sk1 hybrids from Dominion.
> 
> I think the Coastal, and Dominion will make some killer hybrids.


Agree I want that nl1xnl5 bad but I can't just run to the west coast to get it lol. Although I bet it would be a blast to go to the emerald cup!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yeah, Im 2500 miles away myself.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 20, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> I would love to know how these came out. Particularly the burmese. How long did you take them?


Burmese didn't finish, had an aphid to issue in her pot. The UFO turned out great. Took each early, I was leaving the country and had a hard deadline on the crop. 

Hard to give good feedback given the situation. Definetly worth running again.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info everybody! When I first heard they were done, I searched all over for any remaining Puck Yeahs, but everybody was all sold out. Were more of them made and released? If so I would love to know who (other than seizedherenow) has some available. 

I agree Jimi, I got a Helena and another Dominion strain going, I can see myself getting out of Bodhi and more into those two breeders


----------



## dopeonarope (Nov 20, 2018)

Finished up 2 88g13 x nl1 recently. Smelly plants in veg that flowered into solid choc-lemon hash balls. I’m not the best with smells though. Took them down at 8.5 weeks. Could have done with another few days but had to finish them then.

Really nice expansive smoke, takes me back a few years and I’ll be running cuts and crossing them for a while to come.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 21, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah, Im 2500 miles away myself.


Hey Jimi, after reading this thread I realized that your a home boy, I live in wildcat city and know a lot of people from Ashland. My first wife was from Greenup. I would say we have people in common from way back!
Best,
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 21, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Hey Jimi, after reading this thread I realized that your a home boy, I live in wildcat city and know a lot of people from Ashland. My first wife was from Greenup. I would say we have people in common from way back!
> Best,
> Baq


Actually I'm beginning to think your related to my best friend and fishing Buddy from Ash town that lives in Cinci now?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 21, 2018)

HEHEHE.

Did you know David Edwards???

Tom Doolin

Mike Murphy?

Billy Ray.. Yeah. That one.

Ever been to Central Park?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Buddy has a Dominion Granny Skunk almost ready to harvest. 5 days, and it is a Skelly/PUCK Pheno.

HUGE Baseball Bat central cola. 2+ feet long, with a good lower canopy. Plant is 4 feet tall, and in a 15 gallon container/Promix BX... Was slow in veg, and will have to run more of them vs some other strains to make up the difference, but this 1 is phenomenal looking, and smelling.

Clones are growing faster than the seed plants. Another has a Christmas Tree structure, but also has a huge central cola, just a bit smaller.
The resin production is off the charts, and visually/smell wise beats everything else we have in the garden.
The Granny, Dominion Skunk, Sis Skunk all have the Skelly/Sk1 Dad.

Skelly is AKA PUCK. Same thing, and these strains will also throw Puck Phenos.

Im pretty sure the Puck/Skelly comes from Nevils Hashplant Genestics.
Nevil got the PNW Hashplant clone, and bred that with an NL1, got the F2 male, and then bred the male back into the PNW Momma, producing Hashplant. He also sold the 1st generation cross, and was sold as HP x NL1. Backcross was called Hashplant.

A guy named Skelly found the PUCK pheno in 1989 from Nevils stock, and has been highly sought after ever since.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Actually I'm beginning to think your related to my best friend and fishing Buddy from Ash town that lives in Cinci now?



Nah, not related to anyone in Cinci. How old are you? Im 60. I also went to a Catholic school in Ashland. Not Ashland Paul Blazier, though Im really good friends with Blazier's Grandkids. Duke, Larry, Stewart. Blazier founded Ashland Oil. Many of my friends are older than me.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 21, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Nah, not related to anyone in Cinci. How old are you? Im 60. I also went to a Catholic school in Ashland. Not Ashland Paul Blazier, though Im really good friends with Blazier's Grandkids. Duke, Larry, Stewart. Blazier founded Ashland Oil. Many of my friends are older than me.


65, I learned to water ski on the Ohio there and my first boat came from Castle Marina (Owner is also my best friends cousin ). The reason I thought you were related to my best friend is that his cousin also recently got out and was in for pretty much the same thing, he's a weed growing MFer and has been as long as us, he's back in Ashland. Some names of my friends, Tom, Wendall, Cheeta, Wes, Buddy, Gary, John. One of my friends father was a principle and another's was a corp. lawyer for Ashland Oil.
Willis, Overcash, Disney, Underwood are some of the last names. If your ever down this way give me a heads up and we'll smoke it out! Thanks again for unknowingly turning me on to Swami, his shit is fire, especially the BOH, I'm going to run The One / Panama X Paki / Chocolate Thai next along with my keeper BOH mom, Sannie's Sugar Punch and Bodhi's Sky Lotus. Oh, Tom Doolin, Mike Murphy I know those names and of course Billy Ray, he was from Raceland I think.
Have a Great Turkey Day!!
Baq


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 21, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Buddy has a Dominion Granny Skunk almost ready to harvest. 5 days, and it is a Skelly/PUCK Pheno.
> 
> HUGE Baseball Bat central cola. 2+ feet long, with a good lower canopy. Plant is 4 feet tall, and in a 15 gallon container/Promix BX... Was slow in veg, and will have to run more of them vs some other strains to make up the difference, but this 1 is phenomenal looking, and smelling.
> 
> ...


Dude, you just answered like 3 questions I was wondering to myself at work today (1. is skelly/puck actually the same? 2. what is the difference between puck vs. skelly? 3. what possibly IS puck/skelly?) So thank you for your constant info dumps. They do not fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 23, 2018)

*New Coastal seeds drop Black Friday 12 noon EST*
BSHW IBL (Big Sur Holy Weed) 

Kali Mist Burmese 

Smugglers Choice Burmese 

Yeshe18 (Red Lebanese x Panama Red x Burmese) 

*Buy any 2 packs and get a free 10 pack of*
*your choice from the Coastal freebie list.*
Fourora Borealis (4 Way x NL1) 
Dumpster (Dumpster x NL1) 
UK Cheese x NL1


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 23, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> New Coastal seeds drop Black Friday 12 noon EST


Is any puck yeah getting restocked today?


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Skelly is AKA PUCK. Same thing, and these strains will also throw Puck Phenos.


Seen any puck yeah available anywhere lately? Going to grab some granny too but I'd love to mix it up. Thanks for all your insight.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 23, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Is any puck yeah getting restocked today?


Sorry to say no there is not


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 23, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Seen any puck yeah available anywhere lately? Going to grab some granny too but I'd love to mix it up. Thanks for all your insight.



No I haven't seen any in a while.

James Bean Company
Seedsherenow
Great Lakes Genetics are the places I would keep watch on for Coastal gear.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 26, 2018)

Now i have to decide between the the swazi x burmese or the kali mist x burmese. This really is a very tough decision. I cant believe folks might snooze on these. 
Both have potential to offer give great day time, up and snd active kind of effects so many of us are looking for.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 26, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> Now i have to decide between the the swazi x burmese or the kali mist x burmese. This really is a very tough decision. I cant believe folks might snooze on these.
> Both have potential to offer give great day time, up and snd active kind of effects so many of us are looking for.


Lots of packs have potential, but I know I'm not the only one who doesn't want to pay $200 and tie up space in my room for 6 months to find out that they don't live up to it.

Couldn't find any pics, descriptions, or grows of this stuff. Maybe you had better luck?


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 26, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Lots of packs have potential, but I know I'm not the only one who doesn't want to pay $200 and tie up space in my room for 6 months to find out that they don't live up to it.
> 
> Couldn't find any pics, descriptions, or grows of this stuff. Maybe you had better luck?


Yes, i totally understand that feeling. Especislly when you can get like 6 packs of bodhi ,lol, with the promo of-course.
Having said that i have a damn good feeling about these, ofcourse you have to open to longer flowering period.
You can check out kagyu1 on instagram. He has a few pics of the swazi x Burmese. He does brings up the effects of both strains being uplifting and good daytime stuff. From the the looks of it the burmese really brings down the flowering time.

Edit: looking at kagyus insta, it looks like he started the swazi x burmese on june 1, there is a pic of seedling on june 2, you can see a couple pics of it as it progresses. I think they start flowering late july , early august in his neck of the woods. And the plant looked done by end of oct. so not super long flowering, maybe 12-14 wks. Disclaimer: this my opinion, just looking at the insta, i could be mistaken.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 13, 2018)

Just got some BSHW seeds from the last drop. Anyone have any experience growing out this heirloom?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 13, 2018)

Here are a few pics.


Big Sur Holy Weed
 
Swazi Burmese
 
Yeshe 18
 
Smugglers choice Burmese


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 13, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 4248446
> Big Sur Holy Weed
> ...


Looks like the smugglers choice Burmese is showing PM.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 13, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 4248446
> Big Sur Holy Weed
> ...


Thanks @Bad Dawg . Looking good! How's the smoke?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 13, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks @Bad Dawg . Looking good! How's the smoke?


These are just pic' that I got, I am not sure if they are harvested yet.
Here is Dumster x NL1


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 14, 2018)

How’s the nose on the Dumpster so far?


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump* 

Anyone else growing Coastal gear? Just about to pop my BSHW. Will post pics along the way here. Always a thrill starting beans from a new (to me) breeder.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 13, 2019)

OtisCampbell said:


> How’s the nose on the Dumpster so far?


I did not grow this and I did ask for more info. Will keep trying.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 15, 2019)

Dunked these guys in some water last night.

I'll check some of the other breeders that used to carry this line. According to some notes, it looks like Perry the Monk (?), Reeferman, Danbo (?), and HHF (?) also carry this line. Anyone grown or have any info on these guys?

EDIT: found this site with a lot of info on the strain. Awesome cannabis history here: 
https://highboldtage.wordpress.com/2012/01/10/big-sur-holy-weed/


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 2, 2019)

Real curious about these as I have a pack also.. On the hunt for a High Biscus but I may be SOL at this point...


----------



## The Mantis (May 25, 2019)

Big Sur Holy Weed #2 at 28days. Looks more like Sputnik lol.


----------



## kona gold (May 25, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Big Sur Holy Weed #2 at 28days. Looks more like Sputnik lol.
> View attachment 4339302


I have been interested in that Big Sur Holy Weed for years!!
I am going to be checking in on this one.
Best of luck!


----------



## kona gold (May 26, 2019)

So here is a few pics of some '88 G-13/HP x Nl#1 cut early today at 62 days.
Should have gone 70.
But will run these again, as I like the resin production and structure.


----------



## The Mantis (May 27, 2019)

kona gold said:


> I have been interested in that Big Sur Holy Weed for years!!
> I am going to be checking in on this one.
> Best of luck!


Thanks! Planning to f2 a bunch of these, most likely open pollination. Willing to share some with you if you want to try.


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks! Planning to f2 a bunch of these, most likely open pollination. Willing to share some with you if you want to try.


Heck yea!!
Especially since its an ibl!
Mahalo.
We could have some cool stuff to share.


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So here is a few pics of some '88 G-13/HP x Nl#1 cut early today at 62 days.
> Should have gone 70.
> But will run these again, as I like the resin production and structure.View attachment 4340109 View attachment 4340110 View attachment 4340112 View attachment 4340113


Had to do a little quick sample on one of these.
Wow! That is straight up old school hashplant goodness!!!
Even when you look at the crystals under a mag, they are super long and curl back on themselves!
That was one of the traits of the Hashplant!
Very strong punch, but the Northern Lights creates a more euphoric relaxant to the mix.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 27, 2019)

Just smoked the first tester of some BSHW. Didn't yield great and didn't look like anything spectacular, but wow, what an awesome plant. 

Great soaring, dreaming high that makes you forget everything. I really had trouble functioning despite tons of motivation. I kept trying to accomplish something but was short circuiting ADD style working from task to task for 5 minutes at a time then forgetting what I was just working on. Like a mad scientist in a way. I actually turned on the shower at one point, walked in other room to look at something then went on a 20 minute task ADD filled task hunt and forgot about the shower. Finally turning off after I realized I really don't need to shower yet. 

This stuff is special.


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 27, 2019)

its kinda sad that they went their separate ways. kaygu seems like that old uncle that isnt impressed by the new frosty eye pleasing flowers that are all the rage today. the gear he has does seem as if it harkens back.


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 27, 2019)

Ive been waiting for pics/review of someone growing out the puck yeah from coastal....anyone ??


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jul 23, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So here is a few pics of some '88 G-13/HP x Nl#1 cut early today at 62 days.
> Should have gone 70.
> But will run these again, as I like the resin production and structure.View attachment 4340109 View attachment 4340110 View attachment 4340112 View attachment 4340113


Those look fabulous. I’ve got a pack myself in storage and waiting for the right time to hunt through em

What was the nose on the flower?

Btw saw a lot of NL talk on here and I was straight up in love w the 1989 Noof NL5 x BCSC NL5 from Bodhi. Forest floor, pepper, and spices. Old school Christmas kind bud from back in the day. Such a deep relaxing indica. Crossed her to a Sakura male and a buddy who popped a few found a stellar lady out of the couple he popped. 

Thanks for sharing. Can’t wait to get into the gHash x NL1 myself


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 23, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Ive been waiting for pics/review of someone growing out the puck yeah from coastal....anyone ??


lol what more of a review do you need, its Puck!! hash plant heaven. I do know that if its gone, its gone and they are not making any more.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 30, 2019)

Swamp Thing said:


> Those look fabulous. I’ve got a pack myself in storage and waiting for the right time to hunt through em
> 
> What was the nose on the flower?
> 
> ...


Hey.
sorry about the late response.
The flowers were slightly dank, g-13 smelling. Which is like dank spice and a little earth.
Although I was stoked with them during flower.
The finished product is just ok.
Pretty strong indica stone, bit lack flavor and and direction on the stone.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice shots indeed *Kona*


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 11, 2019)

The Origianl NL5 is still alive, and is clone only.

Nevile had 000 to do with the creation of the Original NL5 clone

Nevil/Sensi Seeds called their Hybrid NL5/Basic 5, which in reality, it is not, it IS a Hybrid of NL5, but is Not NL5.... 

Originally Posted by NL Seattle Greg 

Aloha,

The base plants for the entire Seattle Northern Lights strains 1 to 10 was a batch of seed sent from Afghanistan that ended up in Herbie's employers hands, who just happened to be an old friend from High School so I was able to get four seeds. Then I started doing seed crops of the pure Indica and crossing it with other strains from Nepal, Mexico, and Columbia.

I had clones and seed and NL#5 was Hawaiian x Steve Murphy's Afghani Strain that is what I sent to Nevil. Steve Murphy owned The Indoor Sun Shoppe in Seattle. NL #5 was a F1 hybrid in 1982.

Northern lights # 1 was Nevils Afghani crossed with the Seattle Afghan strain form Steve Murphy.

I have been breeding since 1970 and he got NL from me. I sent seed to Ben and Kees at Sensi too for giving me the nutrient formula for Grodan and Seattle water.

The 11 strains were graded by height and flavor for indoor growing. The #1 was a short phenotype pure Indica from Afghanistan as was #2,3, & 4. #5 to #11 were the Hybrids with the narrow leaved strains we worked with.

The 11 packets of seed Nevil received were graded the #1 ,2, 3, were 100% indica, #5 the clone I traded Herbie Nelson for was 50% Afghani & 50% Hawaiian sativa. The others #6-#11 were crosses with Columbian, Thai, and Mexican Sativas. Nevil then sold out to Ben, became partners with Arjan, and then hooked up with the Mr. Nice Crew.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 11, 2019)

If you want Puck/Skelly Hybrid???

Lucky Dog Seed Company Hunza Valley 91. seedsherenow

Puck x ChemBx3.. KILLER.

Ive grow bothtthe Puck, and Lucky Dog Hunza Valley 91 and this hybrid is second to none for soe Puck goodness. Though the Chem BX3adds extra fuel itno the mix, and makes for a bit bigger plant vs Coastal Puck Yeah.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 12, 2019)

I have 2 UFOs in veg. One looks like it may not make it and the other looks very indica Dom


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 12, 2019)

2 ufo phenos


----------



## Morae (Nov 9, 2019)

Hey all, I'm going to grab the swazi Burmese and hopefully smuggler's choice or ibl burmese. Anyone know about the origins of the Swazi used in this cross? 

I can't find much on the origin of the Burmese used either, just can't turn down a landrace sativa haha many thanks!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 10, 2019)

Here some info on the Burmese...


----------



## Hawg Wild (Nov 10, 2019)

I have run Burmese and Burmese crosses from the same lines, not from Bodhi or Kagyu, but from F2s and crosses a friend made from a large run of seeds from Bodhi. Everything in there was worth growing and some I would have kept moms of if not for my psycho ex.


----------



## Morae (Nov 10, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Here some info on the Burmese...
> View attachment 4419059


Thanks dude! Super helpful. I'm totally on board with the small time breeders but it can be tough getting intel on the specific gems they have to work with. Wish they had a spreadsheet or something lol



Hawg Wild said:


> I have run Burmese and Burmese crosses from the same lines, not from Bodhi or Kagyu, but from F2s and crosses a friend made from a large run of seeds from Bodhi. Everything in there was worth growing and some I would have kept moms of if not for my psycho ex.


Hell yeah man thanks for the good news haha, how'd they yield?


----------



## Morae (Nov 14, 2019)

No word on what's up with the Swazi?


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 14, 2019)

Morae said:


> No word on what's up with the Swazi?


I will have info in 6 months. I plan on starting these in January. I found some posts by kagyu on insta....


----------



## RocketBoy (Nov 14, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Origianl NL5 is still alive, and is clone only.
> 
> Nevile had 000 to do with the creation of the Original NL5 clone
> 
> ...


Nevil did say his NL#5 was superior to the "Original" clone only NL#5 from the US.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 23, 2019)

2 UFOs in veg. I’m actually hoping for a male. Think I’ve been overwatering. One smells like hot garage, a dumpsters, rotten eggs, puke.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 1, 2019)

The stinky UFO was a male. I flowered him a few days ago. I've separated him, but I think he pre-mature ejaculated in my flower tent. lol. I think only 1 sac opened up, but I def saw some pollen. I'm going to collect some more pollen before I get rid of him in a week or two.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 7, 2019)

Male. I just have him near a window away from the ladies


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 8, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Male. I just have him near a window away from the ladies
> View attachment 4433013
> View attachment 4433015


Pretty much what I do. I don't need/want many seeds, so I snip a couple branches right about where you are in flower, stick em in water and onto the sill.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 21, 2020)

Here's some BSHW from out in the hothouse.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 21, 2020)

How’s the nostril on that BSHW?


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 21, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> How’s the nostril on that BSHW?


It's a very unique & delightful smell that's kind of like exotic fruit with some body odor funkiness. The terps are special, as well as the high and growth habits.


----------



## growerNshower (Jan 22, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> Big Sur Holy Weed #2 at 28days. Looks more like Sputnik lol.
> View attachment 4339302


How did that turn out?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah, how’s the BSHW buzz... ?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 22, 2021)

*New Costal drop at Greatlakes Genetics   Coming very soon.
Watch the news letter and the GLG thread!!!!

Jedi Mint Trip Colombian* (Reworked OG Thai Colombian) (This is a joint project with Snowhigh and Kagyu)

*American Skink Selection Colombian* (Joint project with Bodhi and Kagyu)

*Aunt of Farouk Colombian

BSHW Colombian

Jalalabad Star Colombian 

Oaxacan Colombian*


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 22, 2021)

growerNshower said:


> How did that turn out?


Pretty awesome. BSHW is a winner. 



OtisCampbell said:


> Yeah, how’s the BSHW buzz... ?


Awesome sativa like high that makes you forget what you're doing.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm excited about this cross.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 15, 2021)

Anybody know anything about the Columbian they're using in all the new crosses? In terms of effects it could vary widely.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jun 20, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4804029
> 
> *New Costal drop at Greatlakes Genetics   Coming very soon.
> Watch the news letter and the GLG thread!!!!
> ...


Oaxacan Colombian? I thought I’d finished collecting.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi folks,
First post but have been a member for a few year. Want to thank all the RIU member for all the reviews and information that I have used for strain and seed banks choices. 
Here today to try and give back a little with grow & use reports on the Coastal Seed Company gear I grew.
Dumpster x NL1 - great, easy to grow plant, open stout bush structure, high calyx to leaf ratio. harvested at +/- day 65f. Dense flat top bud (old school) that smelled fruity with grape background. pressed at + 3 month cure produced medicines of exceptional dank taste of fermented plum/grape that absolutely coated your mouth with lasting flavor. Effects are happy creative with some energy for the first hour and then the body effect kicks in for the next couple hours. Minimal dry mouth effect.
Fairfax four way x NL1- as above but with Christmas tree to a more single stem formation. Dense buds with spicy that tingled your nose a little and some sweetness in the background. Cured 3+ month produced rosin that tasted smoth and a little sweetness. Indica type body high.
High Biscus - long flowering sativa’s saw two phenotype, both beautiful with pink’s throughout, a Punna butte with giant fluffy buds than did not smell good, can’t describe. Cured a 8 month produced rosin with smooth tast and some of that soaring high from the days of old. The other pheno was a highland Colombian with chunky buds that grew almost single stem with small length side branching. Cured at 1 year smells like grandma’s wood cabin with spice and musk. Have not sampled yet. Plants went around 4 months flowering.
panama red - cbd. Long flowering sativa with several different phenotypes a dark collared one smelled heavenly cured around a year pressed rosin smells just as good. Will sample shortly. Several other phenols has citrus smell. They went around 100 day f.

Was happy with the above and have a bunch more to go through. Thanks again RIU members for you posts. Any more Coastal Seed Co. reviews folks?


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 1, 2022)

This is Coastal’s Panama Red - CBD. This pheno is the dark colored one that I think is supposed to be high CBD. Will know in a day or two as I pressed theses buds last week after a 1.5 year cure. The plant was so pretty and has such a great nose, that fully carried over to the rosin, hard to describe. Rest of plant got tied into sticks. Can’t wait to try. This plant could have went longer, no amber. harvested at 100+dayF. Sorry, not Able to trim well.
s


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 27, 2022)

I have two Swazi Burmese at the end of their second week in flower. Really liking the way these are structured so far. They also have really saw-like serrations, which is unique.


----------



## led2076 (Feb 4, 2022)

Any reports on Coastal's collabs with Snow High and Bodhi? Really wondering about the colombian, oaxacan, and romulan crosses. Thanks


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Those Swazi Burmese look insane!!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 5, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> Those Swazi Burmese look insane!!


Very cool plant with a bushy stature.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 5, 2022)

The sawtooth look is freaking cool! Can't wait for a smoke report. I picked up their Motorbreath and SFV OG x Columbian Crosses to run later this year. Love the old school genetics.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 5, 2022)

insulintype1 said:


> The sawtooth look is freaking cool! Can't wait for a smoke report. I picked up their Motorbreath and SFV OG x Columbian Crosses to run later this year. Love the old school genetics.


I'll keep you posted. End of March/Beg. of April is when I expect this to be smokeable.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 11, 2022)

Swazi Burmese 

Day 29 F


----------



## AlSeedsman (Feb 20, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Swazi Burmese
> 
> Day 29 F
> 
> ...


I got some of those as freebies from JBC. What kind of stretch did you see?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 20, 2022)

AlSeedsman said:


> I got some of those as freebies from JBC. What kind of stretch did you see?


Same way I got mine.

They are about 2x at the most, one stretched about 6” more than the other. I only have 2 so not much of a sample size.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Feb 22, 2022)

Coastal sticks, the one getting sampled is the purple corinto pheno and though it looks like an animal turd you would find on a nature walk, it tastes great (if you like old school mex bud) and has nice strong head effect.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Been smoking out of a jar marked 2020 Fairfax 4 way and man is it great spices like all spice, cinnamon, nut meg and pepper on back. Coats mouth with flavor. Very heady to to point of racy with energy and also heavy body will have you floating around, very strong and long lasting. Though it doesn’t help me with sleep, I really like this one and rate it very potent and tasty. These buds are lightly seeded with the male I liked best out of the pack and this was the only female pollinated because it had that great spices and pepper smell with no sweet.
Fourora Borealis = Fairfax 4-way x NL1


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> Been smoking out of a jar marked 2020 Fairfax 4 way and man is it great spices like all spice, cinnamon, nut meg and pepper on back. Coats mouth with flavor. Very heady to to point of racy with energy and also heavy body will have you floating around, very strong and long lasting. Though it doesn’t help me with sleep, I really like this one and rate it very potent and tasty. These buds are lightly seeded with the male I liked best out of the pack and this was the only female pollinated because it had that great spices and pepper smell with no sweet.
> Fourora Borealis = Fairfax 4-way x NL1View attachment 5149164View attachment 5149165


Did you ever have the original Fairfax 4 way? I only ask because I grew up smoking it a lot in the DC metro area. I know this particular pack was bred by Bob Hemphill back when he was with Coastal.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jun 14, 2022)

I never sampled 4-way from seed bank at time or Bob’s cut. I did sample some of Europe’s seed banks NL’s crosses and others Around 1985-1989 and liked them because they were tasty and potent. The really great thing they had was mild order compared to the skunk bud at the time, that was a total bust indoor. Law’s were very tough then in CA, lot’s of time if a cell if you got caught, for a medical plant.
That was a long time ago. Don’t get me wrong, the seed bank stuff smelled good and will make me dry heave if I am in flower room with exhaust off, but the old school CA skunk smelled to strong to grow indoors then. 
I bought 3 packs of Fourora Borealis from coastal to try and dig up some of that old school skunk and plan to hunt my last 2 packs. I also have a lot of other of Coastal’s NL and sativa crosses and have been happy with all pack to the point of F2 them.
While it was Bob’s cut, Kaygu was part of the operation, continues operation’s and has some nice landrace sativa’s. Nature farms also contributed cut‘s to the effort and his dumpster cross to the NL1 is supper tasty.
Let’s see some more Coastal Seed’s post. You folks will see it from me next round.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 14, 2022)

The Mantis said:


> Anyone else growing Coastal gear? Just about to pop my BSHW. Will post pics along the way here. Always a thrill starting beans from a new (to me) breeder.


hey man how did that turn out? heard a lot of cool things about big sur i got a fem pack of it crossed to zkittlez


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jun 14, 2022)

Morae said:


> No word on what's up with the Swazi?


The swazi rooi is the version that almost went extinct in africa. Its been worked from stock from one of the now old defunct african landrace seed company's. Due to some of the work done on it an selected plants being used its probably better than what came out of the original seeds. Its kind of been pushed abit more to the darker more powerfull side of the swazi rooi where it gives more numbers of whats know as the poison type phenos although the typical rooibard golder red types can be found. From the plants pictured looks like costal do their hybrids with the darker stronger poison type plants. Hope that helps


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jun 14, 2022)

The Mantis said:


> Here's some BSHW from out in the hothouse.
> 
> View attachment 4774470


That looks quite intresting. Looks like a pure 60s oaxacan someone i know holds thats been outcrossed to some afghan type an then backcrossed to bulk it up. Does it still hold that heavy incense with the almost cherry type bite, an have a strong rushy type long lasting high still ?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 14, 2022)

Green_Skunk said:


> Anyone worked with these seeds yet? I'm interested in Puck Yeah (The Puck X NL1)
> 
> If you want some info around this breeder I suggest listening to the latest Pot Cast with Bob Hemphill.
> 
> Seems like a really chill guy and likes those indica's


I should be receiving a free pack of seeds. Not sure what beans it will contain. Hoping to get tracking info soon


----------



## insulintype1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> I never sampled 4-way from seed bank at time or Bob’s cut. I did sample some of Europe’s seed banks NL’s crosses and others Around 1985-1989 and liked them because they were tasty and potent. The really great thing they had was mild order compared to the skunk bud at the time, that was a total bust indoor. Law’s were very tough then in CA, lot’s of time if a cell if you got caught, for a medical plant.
> That was a long time ago. Don’t get me wrong, the seed bank stuff smelled good and will make me dry heave if I am in flower room with exhaust off, but the old school CA skunk smelled to strong to grow indoors then.
> I bought 3 packs of Fourora Borealis from coastal to try and dig up some of that old school skunk and plan to hunt my last 2 packs. I also have a lot of other of Coastal’s NL and sativa crosses and have been happy with all pack to the point of F2 them.
> While it was Bob’s cut, Kaygu was part of the operation, continues operation’s and has some nice landrace sativa’s. Nature farms also contributed cut‘s to the effort and his dumpster cross to the NL1 is supper tasty.
> Let’s see some more Coastal Seed’s post. You folks will see it from me next round.


I have Motorbreath x Columbian on deck next. Read Motorbreath is old very nice Cali strain so it's cool I get to explore. Def keep a mom of the Fourora Borealis if you find a nice one. FFx 4way was a reeker back in the day very potent and the plants where shorter more indica leaning. no clue how much influence the NL put into it. the Fairfax cut was apparently clone only early-mid 90s. did have potential to herm. that's how I found seed. it was pretty much the only dank we had.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jun 15, 2022)

3 packs in with Coastal NL1 male I have made my baseline conclusions so far on that but have ways to go for final as I have more to go thru.
The Columbian used in the motorbreath cross you are going to run is a stunner Purp cornito that was used in high biscus. 
High Biscus had haze like pheno’ s of punna butta and this stunner single & pink stem mexican beauty.
Since last reported, made rosin out of haze pheno of HB and it kiked my butt, super racy, soaring, visual and to long lasting that left me shaken somewhat. For those haze lovers…
The PC pheno could not be more different in effect and taste. Menthol with coco and coffee opposed to mint. Effect, pure bliss, Hotel CA romance weed. Here is a pic of the last of it at at least 3yr in curidor and still tastes great…


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jun 15, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> 3 packs in with Coastal NL1 male I have made my baseline conclusions so far on that but have ways to go for final as I have more to go thru.
> The Columbian used in the motorbreath cross you are going to run is a stunner Purp cornito that was used in high biscus.
> High Biscus had haze like pheno’ s of punna butta and this stunner single & pink stem mexican beauty.
> Since last reported, made rosin out of haze pheno of HB and it kiked my butt, super racy, soaring, visual and to long lasting that left me shaken somewhat. For those haze lovers…
> The PC pheno could not be more different in effect and taste. Menthol with coco and coffee opposed to mint. Effect, pure bliss, Hotel CA romance weed. Here is a pic of the last of it at at least 3yr in curidor and still tastes great…


That looks really nice, good growing man. Do you know if the High Biscus had many phenos like that, or was that the only one with that look out of the pack ? Might have to look into that purple corinto, do you know if it is avaliable in pure form anywere please?


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jun 15, 2022)

I only got one PC pheno out of full pack, the others were an x-tree pink stem plant that were haze like in effect. The PC was single stem. The motor breath cross you plan on running looks good, post up when ready.
You can find more info at kionathc.com under “what we grow’’. They share cuts with Kaygu and Snowhigh. Also Doc D magic seed co. Not sure about what seeds avail right now. 
‘Good hunting!


----------



## Nomadicooze (Oct 21, 2022)

led2076 said:


> Any reports on Coastal's collabs with Snow High and Bodhi? Really wondering about the colombian, oaxacan, and romulan crosses. Thanks


Just finishing up his American Skunk Select x Columbian Red collaboration with Bodhi. Super strong smell and easy grow. Haven't smoked any yet probably be another week or 2 before I chop.


----------



## Nomadicooze (Oct 23, 2022)

That was an older pic this is what she looked like this morning before I chopped her. She was definitely ready this morning Trichs were mostly cloudy some clear and very few amber.


----------



## Nomadicooze (Nov 2, 2022)

Trimming her up she has a unique smell. I really don't know how to describe it. Stem rub all along was very piney. Towards flower she started getting gassy. Was a sweet gassy at chop and now after the dry the gas has mellowed out its more of a toasted nut or squash with a slight lemon scent. Very excited to give her a try in a few weeks.


----------



## Naturegro (Nov 25, 2022)

This is Smuggler's Choice grew nice, never got to big or produce well but excellent smoke, a little trippy.


----------



## Naturegro (Nov 25, 2022)

Oaxican Columbian did really well even pretty far north. Nice old school weed reminds me of high school and puts a smile on my face. Definitely running again[ATTAC


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Nov 25, 2022)

The Colombian male used by Kagyu in all of his recent work is Colombian Red, aka Punto Rojo, sold by Cannabiogen before they disbanded.

This line had a fair bit of broadleaf in it, fyi.


----------

